# Back to the drawing board



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

So long story short sealing off the cabin from the trunk didn't please me. I for giggles turned the box around it's a bit insane to say the least.. my ears still hurt from the ride home 

That said it's back to the drawing board to figure out a 4th order for my car. I've been given great advice by many people here and have found a decent amount of info browsing the interwebs. 

I do have a couple of questions still if anyone wants to chime in...

Subs are 2 SA12's if you didn't already know..

Is a single layer 3/4" MDF strong enough and I will double face the front of the sealed side so it's 1.5" thick.

Which way would be best to fire the subs? Into the sealed box so that they can breath or firing into the ported side? I've seen designs and builds done both ways?!?!

Thanks in advance


----------

